# Corner TV Stand



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever built a corner tv stand with a cabinet or shelving below? Going to build one from pine but wanted to see some designs or plans first. Thanks!


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

Many full-length corner cupboards are made in two sections where the top section sits on top of the bottom section registered by a few dowels. The bottom section can be adapted to use as a TV stand if you are looking for some references to start with. Check out your library or on line. I posted a corner curio cabinet I made. By removing the top you can use it for a TV as is. If I can find the sketches, I’ll post them if you would like.
I’ve not used a link before, I hope it works.


Cabinet: 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/curio-cabinet-24422/


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Although our TV is in the corner of the room, I wanted to build a stand that could be used against a wall in case we ever decided to move it from the corner.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i made this one about 3 yrs ago. never got around to painting it.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

jack warner said:


> i made this one about 3 yrs ago. never got around to painting it.


Oh wow. I really like that, Jack. The angles on the sides are a really nice idea.


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks to you all. Gives me some great ideas. I think I had something like Jack's in mind. Just simple enough but still looks great. Do you remember how many board feet you needed for it? Thanks again!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> i made this one about 3 yrs ago. never got around to painting it.



PAINT???
 









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ebuuck said:


> Do you remember how many board feet you needed for it? Thanks again!


Here's a thread on figuring board feet:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/calculating-requirements-project-24578/

You can come close, and I suggest doing some easy figuring. See post #3.












 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

This corner cabinet has 3 full extension drawers about 14" deep


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> This corner cabinet has 3 full extension drawers about 14" deep


 Damn I like this one too! Nice


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's my pine one I did a few years back...


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Toolman that is exactly what I want. You've given me hope! Thanks for posting that. Looks Great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha i just noticed the shoeshine sponge and the lint rollers. I'm guessing you wear a uniform? I have lint rollers stashed around the house like candy...


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Nah. it's just that the piece is in the master bedroom... So right next to my wife's closet. Although I do use the shoe buff on occasion.


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

BTW good luck with your project... If you need any rough dimensions, let me know. I never (well, seldom) draw up a set of plans, just rough calcs on pieces of graph paper. LOL


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> PAINT???


LOL. I know, huh?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

Ebuuck said:


> Thanks to you all. Gives me some great ideas. I think I had something like Jack's in mind. Just simple enough but still looks great. Do you remember how many board feet you needed for it? Thanks again!


you know i really dont. i due remember i had to go buy more wood to finish cuz i didnt get enough to start. and i messed up the angle on the cable box shelf. it was made from 1x 8 ripped down to random width.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> PAINT???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is the corner TV cabinet I built a couple years ago for our home. The neat thing is 80 percent of it is made from reclaimed wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> yea paint. thats why its made out of pine. i dont like a stain finish on pine, looks to much like stained plywood. i dont like that look.


It's such a nice looking cabinet with an interesting grain. With all your professional experience I would expect you could do your magic on it and make it look any way you please.












 







.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> It's such a nice looking cabinet with an interesting grain. With all your professional experience I would expect you could do your magic on it and make it look any way you please.
> 
> 
> i agree, i could make it look nice. the issue is 99% of the furniture in my house is mahogany with a little bit of oak, so it just wouldnt fit in stained. the other issue is the tv is old and when we replace it with a flat screen that cab is not gonna work. ( gonna mount flat screen on the wall ) so ill probably give it away to my sister.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

NYwoodworks said:


> Here is the corner TV cabinet I built a couple years ago for our home. The neat thing is 80 percent of it is made from reclaimed wood.


nice job, i like that.
actually they all look nice


----------



## prinbarbiee (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello Jack Warner. Question, do you have plans for the corner tv stand?


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice work guys. Beautiful work.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

prinbarbiee said:


> Hello Jack Warner. Question, do you have plans for the corner tv stand?


no, no plans. just a ruff sketch and the wood. i find anytime i draw up plans, it never winds up the way i drew it. so i dont bother anymore.


----------

